# 54mm naked portafilter



## TheBeehive

Has anyone ever managed to find one/make one?


----------



## GCGlasgow

If you can get a standard one a few people on here have had them machined as naked.


----------



## AMCD300

TheBeehive said:


> Has anyone ever managed to find one/make one?


Sage only sell a 58mm naked portafilter for use with the DB and Oracle machines, unfortunately. As @GCGlasgow says, you may have to find a local metal shop to adapt a stock 54mm portafilter for you.

Mind you, I paid almost 68 Pounds for mine from Sage so you may be better off with the DIY route.


----------



## TheBeehive

Blooming Sage.


----------



## AMCD300

TheBeehive said:


> Blooming Sage.


Indeed, hahaha. But I for one am enjoying cracking coffee like never before thanks to my Sage, so in the big scheme of things...


----------



## michaelg

AMCD300 said:


> Sage only sell a 58mm naked portafilter for use with the DB and Oracle machines, unfortunately. As @GCGlasgow says, you may have to find a local metal shop to adapt a stock 54mm portafilter for you.
> 
> Mind you, I paid almost 68 Pounds for mine from Sage so you may be better off with the DIY route.


Where did you buy it from? Itching to have one in place for the DB arriving once Lakeland have it in stock again to fulfill my order


----------



## DoubleShot

michaelg said:


> Where did you buy it from? Itching to have one in place for the DB arriving once Lakeland have it in stock again to fulfill my order


Sage 58mm Naked Portafilter


----------



## michaelg

DoubleShot said:


> Sage 58mm Naked Portafilter


Yup, I was there but they don't seem to sell it there unless I'm missing the big 'add to basket' button after a glass or three or wine!

The 'find a retailer' links just seemed to take me to places that sell their appliances and not accessories.


----------



## AMCD300

michaelg said:


> Yup, I was there but they don't seem to sell it there unless I'm missing the big 'add to basket' button after a glass or three or wine!
> 
> The 'find a retailer' links just seemed to take me to places that sell their appliances and not accessories.


 @michaelg - I just went to the Sage website and the button to add one to the basket has gone. It has been replaced with one to request information instead...this suggests to me that the recent surge in Sage purchases has left them out of stock. That is bad news indeed.

Even Breville Australia and Breville USA are out of stock.


----------



## michaelg

AMCD300 said:


> @michaelg - I just went to the Sage website and the button to add one to the basket has gone. It has been replaced with one to request information instead...this suggests to me that the recent surge in Sage purchases has left them out of stock. That is bad news indeed.
> 
> Even Breville Australia and Breville USA are out of stock.


Hmm, maybe after a year and a half break from making espresso daily, it's best that I don't see how my technique had deteriorated! Definitely want to pick one up in the future though! Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## michaelg

For anyone else who is interested in buying the 58mm naked portafilter:

HI Michael,

Thank you for contacting Sage Appliances.

You can purchase this by placing a telephone order on 0203-764-1722.

This will cost £67.97

Kind Regards

Don't buy them all - I'm on the phone for work so can't order mine yet


----------



## DoubleShot

@Dallah was working on 'trying' to get a group buy price out of Sage but it was a slow process. Don't think they actually provided him with a price thus far? There's a separate thread about it somewhere...


----------



## michaelg

Ordered mine today by phone - the good news is the £67.97 mercifully includes next day delivery so for anyone thinking about it, might help them make a decision either way.


----------



## Dallah

Dave has gone on radio silence. He was all keen to help us. Then it was wait for stock to arrive and now I even wonder if he is still there. I think its a dead duck but will give it another try.

I have a spare pf and looking for someone to machine it into a naked but haven't had any luck so far on that front either.


----------



## Drusy

What can you see with the naked portafilter? Why does everyone seem to want one? And without the spouty bottom, you can't make 2 cups at a time?


----------



## AMCD300

Drusy said:


> What can you see with the naked portafilter? Why does everyone seem to want one? And without the spouty bottom, you can't make 2 cups at a time?


Quite right...although people like the naked because it is useful to see how the stream forms to check tamping evenness, pressure etc. Believe it or not you can tell a lot by watching how the coffee extracts. If you need to pull separate shots at once stick to the stock filter. Any if you re getting good results then there is no need to change. However once you get the geeky tech home barista bug it is another tool toward perfection. On that note, is your jug straight or slope-sided, which tamper do you use and which scales? ;-)


----------



## Drusy

AMCD300 said:


> Quite right...although people like the naked because it is useful to see how the stream forms to check tamping evenness, pressure etc. Believe it or not you can tell a lot by watching how the coffee extracts. If you need to pull separate shots at once stick to the stock filter. Any if you re getting good results then there is no need to change. However once you get the geeky tech home barista bug it is another tool toward perfection. On that note, is your jug straight or slope-sided, which tamper do you use and which scales? ;-)


Straight sided jug and coffee gear digital scale. Why does the slope of the jug matter? I do have a big Starbucks one I don't use that has a wider base.


----------



## Gthe1

Isn't it strange how this post was hijacked. The Beehive (I'm guessing has a SageDTP) and is interested in upgrades (which are currently impossible to source or not yet made) so they wanted 54mm gear. The thread hijackers took this onto 58mm gear - (prob DB) which is absobloodylootly no good to the enquirer !!! Please focus on the question if you want to help. Or start your own thread. No offence intended but this happens too often.


----------



## AMCD300

I would agree with you if it had branched off into a completely unrelated topic and especially without addressing the OP's question however I think your 'interesting' observation may be a little off-piste.

This thread was not, at least until the post before this one at any rate, hijacked at all. Indeed the third post in this thread (from me) clearly answered the OP's question - i.e. Sage only makes a 58mm Naked PF, not a 54mm variant, and this is designed exclusively for their DB and Oracle ranges. This should have satisfied the OP and others with the same issue.

Forum goers then asked some genuine inquiring questions as to the Sage 58mm product - a not-unrelated and likely worthy continuance of the thread. If you think that this constitutes a hijack then what on earth is the point of this forum? Can people not continue to discuss very closely related issues on the same thread?

My recommendation would be to seek the advice of a Moderator if one is concerned about a thread deviating too much.

And just to bring this thread back on track, Sage still (at the time of writing - June 2016) do not manufacture a 54mm Naked Portafilter.


----------



## fede_luppi

There are alternatives, like gathering a 54mm PF and chop it to make it "naked". So in mi opinion the thread should go in that direction: how to gather an spare regular 54mm, and where can we go to make the job done. I agree this is not the post to discuss issues with 58mm PF, because many people will find this post while looking for help and googling "54mm naked portafilter", and most of the thread won't be of any help to them.


----------



## Gthe1

thanks fede_luppi - exactly the point. I had the same questions as the OP and waiting to be guided by other expert input about 54mm. And the thread I thought would discuss around this issue was soon elsewhere.


----------



## coju91

Welp... not to bump an old thread, but it's 2020 and I just landed here exactly like this by searching the web for "54mm naked portafilter". Here are some links to production products now that others have stepped up to the plate to make them 4 years after people started clamoring for them for the Bambino Plus and other home espresso machines:

- https://www.cremacoffeepro.com/products/54mm-bottomless-portafilter?variant=32302615363719

- https://shop.pullman.coffee/en/product/982-breville-sage-naked-portafilter

Cheers & hope y'all are still enjoying good cups of beans in these crazy times!


----------



## dutchy101

You can get them much cheaper than those. I picked up one of these from Amazon and does the trick just fine:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B089K9K1QB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## td2812

dutchy101 said:


> You can get them much cheaper than those. I picked up one of these from Amazon and does the trick just fine:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B089K9K1QB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 I've also got this one from Amazon and had no issues with it on my Bambino


----------

